# nice walleyes



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

i couple nice ones that went back in the lake


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Great looking fish! Nice catch! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice fish.


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

good job. what he weigh?


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

i never actually weighed them, didnt have a scale with me. my best guess top was around 7 and bottom one was around 9 probably should have mounted the bottom one but with any luck i catch him again when hes 2 pounds heavier

the top one had that weird growth on his lip, does anyone know what that might be here are some ther pic of the growth


----------



## Mike Walleye (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice pictures! I would recommend your post more details such as: what depth were you fishing, time of the day, with lure were you using??

This will bring more information to other walleye anglers 

Mike


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

my brother had one with a wierd growth that looked like that only to be at the tip of its tail fin(i dont know what to call it) so we let it go


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I dont know but it seems like alot of big Eyes get those. I have one on the wall with one of those and. I have relesed probley 3 to 5 of them with worts. Mine werent on their mouths on the bodies?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

They often get a condition called Walleye Dermal Sarcoma. This looks a little different than Sarcoma usually does but that may be because of the location (where there are no scales, the jaw area)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think that it is a cross between a ross goose and a walleye!!!!  :wink: :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

djleye said:


> I think that it is a cross between a ross goose and a walleye!!!!  :wink: :lol:


My biologist friend took a look at it and he said it is a Walleye/ross/speck cross. He came up with the speck because of the white on the tail.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice fish :beer:


----------

